Ask HN: Inbox full, how to unsubscribe from email newsletters? - bryk
======
PaulHoule
(1) Use the unsubscribe link if an email has it; (2) block the email address
in your email program. Probably they will respect (1), but maybe they won't,
so always use the 1-2 punch.

------
sethammons
If is it utter spam (girls in your area want to meet, V1agra, prOn), block the
sender and optionally report spam. If it is something that you likely signed
up for, click the unsubscribe link. If it is something you did not ask for or
ever sign up for, click spam. You can also set filters to auto delete or put
into folders to keep the inbox clean.

------
helph67
Then (3) you could report them to the Spam Cop!
[https://www.spamcop.net/](https://www.spamcop.net/)

